

Lightspeed Venture Partners: 2011 Consumer Internet Predictions - niqolas
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2010/12/03/2011-consumer-internet-predictions/

======
marknutter
I think a huge missing prediction is real-time apps. We've seen some very cool
node.js demos and projects here on HN, but I thinks we've yet to see a truly
compelling use case for real-time interaction online. With more people using
the internet for longer periods of time than ever, the time is ripe for large
groups of people doing _something_ amazing and cool all at the same time and
place online.

